# a new 7x7 method for the edges



## Stuart (Jul 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrTYz_h7kaE

Its easier to show as a video, so i made it a video


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 2, 2011)

what's new?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 2, 2011)

I start edges on 7x7 the same way, by solving the cross. However, I then get two more edge, restore centers, place those two edges at BL and BR, then finish with 2-pair since its easy recog to finish with. Also, when you're starting edges and the centers are still intact, you can do stuff like L instead of U' L' U L to insert edges.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 2, 2011)

what 4x4 is that?


----------



## Shortey (Jul 2, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> what 4x4 is that?


 
shengshou


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 2, 2011)

"because you're just looking for one type of piece, instead of, like, going back and forth between others"

um? I don't go "back and forth between others" when I am using regular freeslice anyway. I still solve all the black edges and then all the yellow edges; I just don't solve the cross first, in order to make my life easier for the last 4 edges because of the way I solve them.

And this definitely isn't new anyway.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 2, 2011)

Shortey said:


> shengshou


 
How the hell di you guess that?


----------



## Stuart (Jul 2, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> "because you're just looking for one type of piece, instead of, like, going back and forth between others"
> 
> um? I don't go "back and forth between others" when I am using regular freeslice anyway. I still solve all the black edges and then all the yellow edges; I just don't solve the cross first, in order to make my life easier for the last 4 edges because of the way I solve them.
> 
> And this definitely isn't new anyway.



Hate a little bit more why dont you? Im sorry if i cant keep track of EVERYthing on the speedsolving forums but that doesn't mean that gives you the right to hate on someones who new to it jerk. I'm just trying to express my ideas (which is what this is for). Go troll someone else


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 2, 2011)

Stuart said:


> Hate a little bit more why dont you? Im sorry if i cant keep track of EVERYthing on the speedsolving forums but that doesn't mean that gives you the right to hate on someones who new to it jerk. I'm just trying to express my ideas (which is what this is for). Go troll someone else


 
If you listen to advice instead of insulting the person giving it to you, you'll fit in much better here. 

(You'll find that we know a lot about cubing)


----------



## tx789 (Jul 3, 2011)

It hard to say new because there are so many methods


----------

